# Can't use custom FFMPEG output to record in HEVC with VAAPI acceleration



## 190n (Sep 29, 2020)

Hello all,

I use OBS for recording my screen, and I'm trying to set up HEVC encoding on my GPU (Vega 8, it is supported) to save space. Since OBS's standard output only supports H.264 with VAAPI, I have used a custom FFmpeg output with the hevc_vaapi encoder. I added -vaapi_device /dev/dri/renderD128 -vf format=nv12,hwupload to the encoder settings as those are required when I use VAAPI via FFmpeg. Here is a screenshot of my settings:






And here is my log file from when it crashed. In that run, I tried formatting the encoder settings differently (I wrote vaapi_device='/dev/dri/renderD128' vf='format=nv12,hwupload') but that did not fix the issue. When I click "Start Recording," after about half a second OBS crashes (it has a segmentation fault).

Can anyone help me figure out what is going on? I know there is a patched version of OBS that adds HEVC support to the built-in VAAPI encoder, but I would like to keep using the official releases if possible. I'm using OBS 25.0.8-2 and FFmpeg 4.3.1 on Arch Linux running on a Ryzen 3500U.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bjrix (Oct 16, 2020)

Did you manage to record/screen capture in HEVC/H.265? I'm having the same setup issue, perhaps as I'm NOT an advanced user. Any assistance that you could give me would be VERY welcome. Cheers Brian


----------



## 190n (Oct 19, 2020)

Sorry, I never did get it working.


----------



## bjrix (Nov 9, 2020)

190n said:


> Sorry, I never did get it working.


Try the YouTube video below - apparently you can record in H.265/HEVC, but you can NOT stream in H.265/HEVC - As OBS does NOT pay to use H.265, this is probably why you can NOT stream in H.265/HEVC. I only need to record, so I'm sorted. Cheers Brian


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saUvxVfrCuI


----------

